# Dry nose and breathing ?s



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Toby sometimes gets a warm, dry nose. I've never experienced it with my other dogs, so I figured I'd ask what you all know. I've always heard that a cool, moist nose is important but I don't know if it is true. He drinks a decent amount and is not sick at all. Just randomly his nose drys out. 

Also, when he barks he sometimes seems like he is stuffed up or congested in his nose. Vet said everything looks normal. Any ideas? He sounds like a human with a cold sounds when they talk- all the time when he barks. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

If a dog has a warm or a wet nose, that does not necessarily mean that it is sick. This is a common fallacy. Many people believe that a dog's nose should always be cold and wet. However, a dog's nose does not always have to be cold and wet. After resting, sleeping, or just lying around the house being lazy all day, a dog's nose is often warm and dry. This is especially true if the dog has not recently licked or used his nose for anything. 

And Pepe and Delilah sound like they have a cold, it's just their bark is harsh. Just like we don't all speak the same, dogs all have their own bark.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks for calming my nerves! Paranoid mommy syndrome again.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> Thanks for calming my nerves! Paranoid mommy syndrome again.


That's why this forum is great, you can come on and then stop worrying. My dog's nose (a king Charles spaniel I had as a child) used to always be warm nd dry...probably because she had a habit of sitting with her nose under the fire, so much so that she had a little bald spot above her nose!

How are you guys settling in?


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Well, I have both ends of the spectrum with my two. Tango's nose is always warm and dry. Jazz's nose is always cooler, and wet. If my eyes are closed, I can pretty much always tell who's nuzzling me, just from the feel of the nose against my skin  

What's even more interesting is that Jazz is the one whose body FEELS warmer to the touch, even though HER nose is the cold one. When I first rescued her I thought she had a fever just because she felt warm though her coat. My Vet, also, when she first put her hands on Jazz at that first Vet visit, wondered if she was feverish. Nope. She just feels warmer. Go figure!


----------

